# Plumbers Rig For Sale and Ready to Work



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

Im trying to sell this 2002 Ford E350 cutaway with 60K original miles,has custom aluminum shelving,pipe storage and plastic bins that I built and installed.The box is a 14' Marathon I just don't need two work trucks is why im selling it $9,000 OBO:thumbup:

[email protected]
408 781-3556


----------

